# Now in Shop: November Birthstone (Topaz)



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

Completely unexpected to all of TBT, _for the first time in forever_, the monthly birthstone is actually in the Shop _on time_ on the first day of the month! Amazing. Incredible. Wow.

Pick up the November Topaz for 299 Bells during the month of November by clicking here to the shop: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 1, 2014)

>October birthstone was only available for half the month

October birthstone to be most valuable


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 1, 2014)

Now I need 200 tbt bells.

Thanks Jubs!


----------



## matt (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Completely unexpected to all of TBT, _for the first time in forever_, the monthly birthstone is actually in the Shop _on time_ on the first day of the month! Amazing. Incredible. Wow.
> 
> Pick up the November Topaz for 299 Bells during the month of November by clicking here to the shop: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php



oh yay ! thanks heaps justin ^^


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 1, 2014)

Yay! Waited for this~ thanks Justin *u*


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks! Too bad I spent all my BTB on candy, lol.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 1, 2014)

OMFG. JUUUUUUUSTIN. YOU ARE ON TIME.
WOOOOW CONGRATS. /dies/
I didn't expect it. I thought we'd get the birthstone in the end of november hehe 
Thanks Jubs ^^


----------



## Libra (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Completely unexpected to all of TBT, _for the first time in forever_, the monthly birthstone is actually in the Shop _on time_ on the first day of the month! Amazing. Incredible. Wow.



Yay! Thanks for all the hard work, Justin! <3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 1, 2014)

This^^


----------



## matt (Nov 1, 2014)

better save up for the next awesome stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -

when does this curse go away


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 1, 2014)

I have very low TBT, but lucky I had enough for a November Birthstone.

I bought it to represent one of my villagers - Jenny. Her birthday is in November.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

wow omg on time.
congrats!


----------



## SharJoY (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you Justin


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Worst timing ever since I barely have anything in my bank.


----------



## sej (Nov 1, 2014)

Woo! I never get birthstones because I never have enough TBT. But Iove the colour of the November one 

Thanks Justin


----------



## LilD (Nov 1, 2014)

I have November from last year but I'm going to buy this one with the timestamp on my birthday.  Thanks Justin


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> _for the first time in forever_,



I finally understand

Oh and the Topaz birthstone is my favorite, even though my birthday isn't in November......


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 1, 2014)

lol It's amazing! And I agree with the first post, poor October. haha


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations!! November's birth stone looks really awesome


----------



## Coach (Nov 1, 2014)

We all know that it is only on the first day of November because you had to take down the Halloween shop. o.o


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks Justin!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2014)

Justin, you're welcome


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 1, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Justin, you're welcome



Did Justin bribe you to come back?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2014)

I reminded him about the birthstone!


----------



## LyraVale (Nov 2, 2014)

This was surprising today! It was good to go to the shop, I feel like it's been AGES since I've been there. 

We should use the shop more often.


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> This was surprising today! It was good to go to the shop, I feel like it's been AGES since I've been there.
> 
> We should use the shop more often.



Yeah, we haven't had any restocks in a long while. Feels like it's almost time.


----------



## LyraVale (Nov 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, we haven't had any restocks in a long while. Feels like it's almost time.



Some snazzy banners and a countdown would be great too! lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 2, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Some snazzy banners and a countdown would be great too! lol


^
Ditto.

Bring on the gifs.


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 2, 2014)

I want a gif with some dancing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 2, 2014)

less gifs because because just more useless **** loading isn't fun when fighting tons of other people to get items first

also less restocks until I recover from Halloween


----------



## LyraVale (Nov 2, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> also less restocks until I recover from Halloween



I think they will grant that wish just for you.


----------



## sej (Nov 2, 2014)

Justin said:


> Yeah, we haven't had any restocks in a long while. Feels like it's almost time.



Yep! We should have a restock soon (make sure to put a countdown up! )


----------



## Coach (Nov 2, 2014)

I bought too many of these! Poo


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 2, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> less gifs because because just more useless **** loading isn't fun when fighting tons of other people to get items first
> 
> also less restocks until I recover from Halloween



Clearly we need more reaction gifs! Upload them to the site too and watch it crawl!!


----------



## Cou (Nov 3, 2014)

YEAHHH impressive actually but the time i didn't have enough bells for a birthstone (OCTOBER TOO DAMNIT) is when you guys actually updated it on time..


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

Tom said:


> Clearly we need more reaction gifs! Upload them to the site too and watch it crawl!!



^_^'

Okay then.

*Saves up BTB for this momentous occasion*
*Realizes that this is an entirely unrealistic goal*
*Starts humming Say Something*
*Realizes that this is what life will always be like*
*Enters into a deep psychological state revolving around what life means*
*Comes to no conclusion*
*Becomes confused and restarts*


----------



## mags (Nov 7, 2014)

Love mine, thank you


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 8, 2014)

Huh. I need to get the April birthstone, cuz' that's my birthday! I'll be saving up until then!


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> >October birthstone was only available for half the month
> 
> October birthstone to be most valuable



so true then


----------

